# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم إقامة المسلم في الدول الكافرة والسفر إليها (أقوال وفتاوى)

## حسان الرديعان

الحمدلله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، وبعد:
هذه نقولات من كلام أئمة الدعوة عن حكم الإقامة بين ظهراني المشركين، والسفر إلى ديار الكفر، آمل أن نستفيد منها، كما أرغب أن تكون هناك مناقشات في أحوال الناس في هاتين المسألتين وهما السفر والإقامة في بلاد الكفر. وقد ميّزتُ كلامي باللون الأزرق الداكن وقد أقدّم إماما على إمام حسب تحصيلي الفتوى.

1-"الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبدالوهاب"
-
التعامل مع المسلم الذي سافر من أجل التجارةفي الدرر السنية (8/ 275)
وسئل: عمن سافر إلى بلاد المشركين للتجارة؟ 
فأجاب: أما السفر إلى بلاد المشركين للتجارة، فقد عمت به البلوى، وهو نقص في دين فاعله، لكونه عرض نفسه للفتنة، بمخالطة المشركين؛ فينبغي هجره وكراهته، وهذا هو الذي يفعله المسلمون معه، من غير تعنيف ولا سب، ولا ضرب. ويكفي في حقه إظهار الإنكار عليه، وإنكار فعله، ولو لم يكن حاضراً؛ والمعصية إذا وجدت، أنكرت على من فعلها أو رضيها إذا اطلع عليها.
-وقال في نفس الموضع-
وسئل أيضاً: الإنسان إذا لم يحصل له الأمر بالمعروف، والنهي عن المنكر، أنه يهاجر؟ 
فأجاب: هذه المسألة، كما قال العلماء، رحمهم الله تعالى، تجب الهجرة على من عجز عن إظهار دينه بدار الحرب، فإن قدر على إظهار دينه، فهجرته مستحبة لا واجبة. 
وقال بعضهم بوجوبها، لما في الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "أنا بريء من مسلم بين ظهراني المشركين" 1. فإن لم تكن البلد بلد حرب، ولم يظهر الكفر فيها، لم نوجب الهجرة منها، إذا لم يكن فيها إلا المعاصي؛ وعلى هذا يحمل الحديث الوارد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "من رأى منكم منكراً فليغيره بيده" 2 الحديث. 
وقال أيضاً،  في نفس الموضع ص 277
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله مفلج الحق وناصره، ومدحض الباطل وماحقه، تكفل سبحانه بنصر الدين، وأقام بمحكم آي القرآن، حجته على كافة العالمين، وصلى الله على محمد، وآله وصحبه، والتابعين. 
أما بعد، فإن الله سبحانه من حكمته ولطفه ورحمته، لم يترك مدعي الإسلام والإيمان، بلا محنة يختبر بها الصدق من الكذب، ويميز بها بين المرتاب والمستيقن، وله في ذلك حكمة بالغة، ومشيئة نافذة، وحجة دامغة؛ وقد تعددت سنته سبحانه وأيامه في خلقه بذلك، قرناً فقرناً، وجيلاً فجيلاً، حتى خبطتنا، معشر المتكلمين، محنة لنا، واختباره لنا منه، بقدوم العساكر العراقية، لبعض بلاد المسلمين، واستيلائهم عليها. 
فعند ذلك، ميز الله بين الصادق في إسلامه وإيمانه، وبين المرتاب في ذلك وضعيف اليقين أو الكاذب أصلاً، حتى آل الأمر إلى أن تكلم بعض الناس، في إسقاط الواجبات الدينية، والفرائض الإسلامية، وأقام المعاذير الباطلة، لمن آثر ملاذه الدنيوية، وشهواته العاجلة، على ما أمر الله به ورسوله، وافترضه على خلقه، من الهجرة عن بلاد المشركين، والفرار بالدين، فروجوا بذلك على عوام المسلمين. 
وقال بعد أن نقل كلام بعض المفسرين:
ونزيد ذلك إيضاحاً بنقل كلام بعض العلماء وشراح الحديث، لئلا يبهرج على ضعفاء البصائر: 
قال الإمام ابن حجر العسقلاني - رحمه الله- في شرح البخاري: قوله: باب لا هجرة بعد الفتح، أي: فتح مكة، أو المراد ما هو أعم من ذلك، إشارة إلى أن حكم غير مكة في ذلك حكمها، فلا تجب الهجرة من بلد قد فتحها المسلمون. أما قبل فتح البلد، فمن به من المسلمين أحد ثلاثة: 
الأول: قادر على الهجرة منها، ولم يمكنه إظهار دينه بها، ولا أداء واجباته، فالهجرة منها واجبة. 
الثاني: قادر يمكنه إظهار دينه بها، وأداء واجباته  فالهجرة منها مستحبة، لتكثير المسلمين ومعونتهم، وجهاد الكفار، والأمن من غدرهم، والراحة من رؤية المنكر بينهم. 
الثالث: عاجز بعذر، من أسر، أو مرض، أو غيره، فيجوز له الإقامة، فإن حمل على نفسه وتكلف الخروج منها أجر. انتهى. 
وقال أبو الفوز 1 في نقله عن ابن حجر المكي، وهو من أئمة الشافعية - لما ذكر الأحاديث الدالة على وجوب الهجرة - ما ملخصه: والمسلم الكائن بدار الكفر، إن أمكنه إظهار دينه، وأمن فتنته في دينه، استُحب له الهجرة إلى دار الإسلام، لئلا يكثر سواد الكفار، وربما كادوه، وإن لم يمكن المسلم الكائن بدار الكفر إظهار دينه فيها، وخاف فتنته في دينه، وجبت عليه الهجرة إلى دار الإسلام، وأثم بالإقامة، ولو كان المسلم امرأة، وإن لم تجد محرماً يذهب معها إلى دار الإسلام، لكن إذا أمنت على نفسها من فاحشة وغيرها. 
فإن لم يطق الهجرة، فمعذور، لقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ} [سورة النساء آية: 97] أي: ملك الموت وأعوانه، أو أراد: ملك الموت وحده، كما قال تعالى: {قُلْ يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِكُمْ} [سورة السجدة آية: 11].
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## حسان الرديعان

2- الشيخ عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبدالوهاب
في الدرر السنية (8/313) في رسالته إلى بعض الإخوان :
 -1-وسئل: عمن يسافر إلى بلد المشركين... إلخ. 
فأجاب، رحمه الله تعالى: وأما السؤال عمن يسافر إلى بلد المشركين، التي يعجز فيها عن إظهار ما وجب لله من التوحيد والدين، ويعلل بأنه لا يسلم عليهم ولا يجالسهم، ولا يبحثونه عن سره، وأنه يقصد التوصل إلى غير بلاد المشركين، ونحو ذلك من تعاليل الجاهلين، فاعلم: أن تحريم ذلك السفر قد اشتهر بين الأمة، وأفتى به جماهيرهم، وما ورد من الرخصة محمول على من يقدر على إظهار دينه، أو على من كان قبل الهجرة. ثم إن الحكم قد أنيط بالمجامعة والمساكنة، وإن لم يحصل سلام ولا مجالسة، ولا بحث عن سره، كما في حديث سمرة: "من جامع المشرك أو سكن معه، فإنه مثله" 1. فانظر ما علق به الحكم، من المساكنة والاجتماع، وتعليق الحكم بالمشتق يؤذن بالعلة، فإن وقع مع ذلك سلام ومجالسة، أو فتنة بالبحث عن عقيدته وسره، عظم الأمر، واشتد البلاء؛ وهذه محرمات مستقلة، يضاعف بها الإثم والعذاب، فكيف تروج عليكم هذه الشبهات؟ ولكم في طلب العلم سنوات، وخوف الفتنة أحد مقاصد الهجرة، وهو غير منتف مع هذه التعاليل. 
ومن مقاصد الهجرة: الانحياز إلى الله بعبادته، والإنابة إليه، والجهاد في سبيله، ومراغمة أعدائه، وإلى رسوله بطاعته، وتعزيره ونصره، ولزوم جماعة المسلمين؛ ولذلك يقرن الهجرة بالإيمان، في غير موضع من كتاب الله عز وجل. وكل هذا غير حاصل، وإن فرض صدق القائل فيما علل به - والغالب كذب هذا الجنس -، فإن الأعمال الظاهرة تنشأ عما في القلوب من الصدق والإخلاص، أو عدمهما. وقد عرفتم أن العامي الذي لا يعرف حدود ما أنزل الله على رسوله، ولم يلتفت إلى العلم، تسرع إليه الفتنة أسرع من السيل إلى منحدره. 
ولذلك غلب على كثير من الناس عدم النفرة، فرحل إليهم من رحل، وقبلوا رسائلهم، وأفشوها في الناس، وأعانهم بعض المفتونين عن دينهم، وجالسوهم، وراسلهم بعض من يقول: الدين في القلوب، ولم يلتفتوا إلى الأعمال الإسلامية، والشرائع الإيمانية؛ ولو صدق ما زعموه في قلوبهم، لأطاعوا الله ورسوله، واعتصموا به، أعاذنا الله وإياكم من مضلات الفتن. وحماية جناب التوحيد، وسد الذرائع الشركية: من أكبر المقاصد الإسلامية؛ وقد ترجم شيخنا، في كتاب التوحيد، لهذه القاعدة، فرحمه الله من إمام ما أفقهه في دين الله! وما أعظم غيرته لربه وتعظيمه لحرماته! وما أحسن أثره على الناس!
-2-
(مهم)وفي فتوى الإمام عبدالرحمن بن حسن السابقة والتي قال فيها : ( أما السفر إلى بلاد المشركين للتجارة، فقد عمت به البلوى، وهو نقص في دين فاعله، لكونه عرض نفسه للفتنة، بمخالطة المشركين؛ فينبغي هجره وكراهته، وهذا هو الذي يفعله المسلمون معه، من غير تعنيف ولا سب، ولا ضرب. ويكفي في حقه إظهار الإنكار عليه) ، أنكر ابنه الشيخ عبداللطيف أن تُأخذ هذه الفتوى هكذا، بل رآى أنها إما أن تكون حالة خاصة أونحوها كما سيظهر لك هنا :
قال الشيخ عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن بن حسن في الدرر السنية (8/315):
من عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن، إلى الإخوان المكرمين: محمد بن علي آل موسى، وإبراهيم بن راشد، وإبراهيم بن مرشد، سلمهم الله تعالى وتولاهم؛ سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
وبعد، فأحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو على نعمه. وما ذكرتم مما وقع فيه الناس، من مداهنة المشركين والإعراض عن دين المرسلين، فالأمر كما ذكرتم، وفوق ما إليه أشرتم؛ وقد سبق مني لكم جواب، وأخبرتكم أن هذا من أكبر الوسائل وأعظم الذرائع إلى ظهور الشرك، ونسيان التوحيد، وأن من أعظم ذلك وأفحشه: ما يصدر من بعض من يظنه العامة، من أهل العلم وحملة الدين، وما يصدر منهم من التشبيه والعبارات التي لم يتصل سندها، ولم يعصم قائلها، وبهذا ونحوه اتسع الخرق. 
وفي حديث ثوبان: "وإنما أخاف على أمتي الأئمة المضلين" 1، وهو يتناول من له إمامة، ممن ينتسب إلى العلم والدين، وكذلك الأمراء؛ وأبيات عبد الله بن المبارك، معلومة لديكم في هذين الصنفين، أعني قوله: 
وهل أفسد الدين إلا الملوك ...........................إ  خ 
وفي مثل هؤلاء قال قتادة: فوالله ما آسى عليهم، ولكن آسى على من أهلكوا". 
وكما نقلتم عن بعضهم: أنه زعم أن الشيخ الوالد، قدس الله روحه ونور ضريحه، أفتى فيمن يسافر إلى بلاد المشركين، بأن غاية ما يفعل معه: الهجر وترك السلام، بلا تعنيف ولا ضرب؛ وهذه غلطة من ناقلها، لم يفهم مراد الشيخ إن صح نقله، ولم يدر ما يراد بها. وهذا النقل يطالب بصحته أولاً، فإن ثبت بنقل عدل ضابط، فيحمل على قضية خاصة يحصل بها المقصود بمجرد الهجر، وهي فيمن ليس له ولاية، ولا سلطان له على الأمراء والنواب، ويترتب على تعزيره بغير الهجر، مفسدة الافتيات على ولي الأمر والنواب، ونحو هذه المحامل. ويتعين هذا إن صحت، لأن هذا ذنب قد تقرر أنه من الكبائر، المتوعد صاحبها بالوعيد الشديد بنص القرآن، وإجماع أهل العلم، إلا لمن أظهر دينه، وهو العارف به، القادر على الاستدلال عليه وعلى إظهاره، فإنه مستثنى من العموم، وأما غيره فالآية تتناوله بنصها، لأن الإقامة تصدق على القليل والكثير؛ فالكبائر التي ليس فيها حد، يرجع فيها إلى ما تقتضيه المصلحة من التعزير، كالهجر والضرب. وقد يقع التعزير بالقتل، كما في حديث شارب الخمر: "فإن شربها في الرابعة، فاقتلوه" . وقد أفتى شيخ الإسلام، رحمه الله، بقتل من شرب الخمر في نهار رمضان، إذا لم يندفع شره إلا بذلك، وأفتى بحل دم من جمز إلى معسكر التتار، وكثر سوادهم، وأخذ ماله؛ وكل هذا من التعازير، التي يرجع فيها إلى ما يحصل به درء المفسدة، وحصول المصلحة. وأفتى في التعزير بأخذ المال إذا كان فيه مصلحة. 
وقد عرفتم: أن من أكبر المصالح: منع هذا الضرب بأي طريق، وأنه لا يستقيم حال وإسلام لمن ينتسب إلى الإسلام، مع المخالطة والمقارفة الشركية، لوجوه منها: عدم معرفة أصول الدين وأحكام الله في هذا ونحوه. ومنها: العجز عن إظهاره لو عرفوه. ومنها: أن العدو محارب، قد سار إلى بلاد المسلمين، واستولى على بعضها، فليس حكمه كحكم غيره؛ بل هذا جهاده يجب على كل أحد فرض عين لا فرض كفاية، كما هو منصوص عليه. ومنها: أن تلك البلاد ملئت بالمشبهين، والصادين عن سبيل الله، ممن ينتسب إلى العلم، ويسمون أهل التوحيد الغلاة، كما سماهم إخوانهم خوارج. والهجرة لها مقصودان: الفرار من الفتنة، وخوف المفسدة الشركية. والثاني: مجاهدة أعداء الله، والتحيز إلى أهل الإسلام. وقد كانت غير مشروطة في أول الإسلام مع ضعف المسلمين، وخوف المشركين وشدة بأسهم، وكثرة الأسباب الداعية إلى الفتنة، والسر فيها لا يهدر ولا يطرح في كل مقام، لا سيما والمقارف لهذا الفعل وغيره من الأفعال الموجبة للردة كثير جداً. فالنجا النجا! والوحا الوحا! قبل أن يعض الظالم على يديه، ويقول: يا ليتني اتخذت مع الرسول سبيلاً. ولعل الله أن يمن بخط مبسوط، يأتيكم بعد هذا، فيه التعريج على شيء من نصوص أهل العلم، وبيان كذب هذا المفتري على الشيخ. 
وأهل المذهب لا يختلفون في أن حكم السفر حكم الإقامة، يمنع منه من عجز عن إظهار دينه، وفي الحديث: "ما ضل قوم بعد هدى كانوا عليه، إلا أعطوا الجدل ومنعوا العمل" 1. وما وقع فيه الناس وابتلي به الأكثر، من ثلب بعض مشايخكم، فقد علمتم ما يؤثر عن السلف: أن علامة أهل البدع: الوقوع في أهل الأثر; وهؤلاء إذا قيل لهم: هاتوا، حققوا، واكتبوا لنا ما تنقمون، وقرروا الحجة بما تدّعون، أحجموا عن ذلك، وعجزوا عن مقاومة الخصوم. ومتى يدرك الضالع شوى الضليع؟ شعراً:
أماني تلقاهـا لكـل متبر 
حقيقتها نبذ الهدى والشعائرِ 
وحسابنا، وحسابهم على الله، الذي تنكشف عنده السرائر، وتظهر مخبآت الصدور والضمائر. وبلغوا سلامنا إخوانكم، الذين جردوا متابعة الرسول، {وَلَمْ يَتَّخِذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلا رَسُولِهِ وَلا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلِيجَةً وَاللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ} ولم ينتسبوا إلى قيس ويمن، كما قد وقع عندكم فيمن فرقوا دينهم وكانوا شيعاً، حمانا الله وإياكم، وثبتنا على دينه، وصلى الله على محمد.
وقال في توضيح أكثر عن فتوى والده رحمهما الله تعالى (8/341) 
من عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن، إلى الأخ محمد بن علي آل موسى، سلمه الله تعالى؛ سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. وسبق إليك خط، مع البداة أشرت فيه إلى المسألة التي ذكرت لي من جهة فتوى الوالد الشيخ، قدس الله روحه ونور ضريحه، فيمن يسافر إلى بلاد المشركين. وفي هذه الأيام: ورد علينا خط من ولد العجيري، ذكر فيه أن لفظ الوالد في جوابه قوله: وأما السفر إلى بلاد المشركين، فقد عمت به البلوى، وهو نقص في دين من فعله، لكونه عرض نفسه للفتنة بمخالطة المشركين؛ فينبغي هجره وكراهته. هذا هو الذي يفعله المسلمون معه، من غير تعنيف ولا سب، ولا ضرب. ويكفي في حقه إظهار الإنكار عليه، وإنكار فعله، ولو لم يكن حاضراً؛ والمعصية إذا وجدت أنكرت على من فعلها، أو رضيها إذا اطلع عليها. انتهى ما نقله. 
وهذه العبارة - بحمد الله - ليس فيها ما يتعلق به كل مبطل، لوجوه، منها: أن الذي وقع في هذه الأعصار، وكلامنا بصدده، أمر يجل عن الوصف، وقد اشتمل مع السفر على منكرات عظيمة، منها: موالاة المشركين، وقد عرفتم ما فيها من النصوص القرآنية، والأحاديث النبوية، وعرفتم أن مسمى الموالاة يقع على شعب متفاوتة: منها ما يوجب الردة، وذهاب الإسلام بالكلية ; ومنها ما هو دون ذلك، من الكبائر والمحرمات. 
وعرفتم قوله تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا عَدُوِّي وَعَدُوَّكُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ} [سورة الممتحنة آية: 1]، وأنها نزلت فيمن كاتب المشركين بسر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد جعل ذلك من الموالاة المحرمة، وإن اطمأن قلبه بالإيمان; وكذلك من رأى أن في ولايتهم مصلحة للناس، أو للحضر، وهذا واقع مشاهد، تعرفونه من حال أكثر هؤلاء الذين يسافرون إلى تلك البلاد، وربما نقل بعضهم من المكاتبات إلى أهل الإسلام، ما يستفزونهم به، ويدعونهم إلى طاعتهم وصحبتهم، والانحياز إلى ولايتهم. 
فالذي يظهر هذه الفتوى، ويستدل بها على مثل هذه الحال، من أجهل الناس بمدارك الشرع، ومقاصد أهل العلم، وهو كمن يستدل بتقبيل الصائم، على أن الوطء لا يبطل صيامه، وهذا من جنس ما حصل من هؤلاء الجهلة في رسالة ابن عجلان، وما فيها من الاستدلال على جواز خيانة الله ورسوله، وتخلية بلاد المسلمين، وتسليط أهل الشرك عليها، وأهل التعطيل، والكفر بآيات الله، وغير ذلك من ظهور سلطانهم، وإبطال الشرع بالكلية، بمسألة خلافية، في جواز الاستعانة بمشرك، ليس له دولة ولا صولة، ولا دخل في رأي، مع أنها من المسائل المردودة على قائليها، كما بسط في غير موضع 1. 
وبالجملة: فإظهار مثل هذه الفتوى في هذه الأعصار، من الوسائل المفضية إلى أكبر محذور، وأعظم المفاسد والشرور، مع أن عبارة الشيخ إذا تأملها المنصف، وجد فيها ما يرد على هؤلاء المبطلة. 
وقول الشيخ: قد عمت به البلوى، يبين أن الجواب في الجاري في وقته، مع ظهور الإسلام وعزته، وإظهار دين من سافر إلى جهاتهم، وليس في ذلك ما في السفر إليهم، في هذه الأوقات، إذ هو مسالمة وإعراض، عما وجب من فروض العين؛ وإذا هجم العدو، صار الجهاد فرض عين، يحرم تركه ولو للسفر المباح، فكيف بهذا السفر؟ 
وأيضاً، فكلام الشيخ يحمل على ما ذكره الفقهاء، في أن عامة الناس ليس لهم أن يفتاتوا على ولي الأمر في الحدود والتعزيرات، إلا بإذنه. وقد عرفتم حال أكثر الولاة، في عدم الاهتمام بهذا الأصل، فالافتيات عليهم بالحبس والضرب، ونحو ذلك، مفسدة، تمنعها الشريعة ولا تقرها، ودرء المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح; فهذا يوجب للشيخ وأمثاله مراعاة المصلحة الشرعية في الفتوى الجزئية، لا سيما في مخاطبة العامة. 
وقول الشيخ: لكونه عرض نفسه للفتنة بمخالطة المشركين، صريح في أن الكلام فيمن لم يفتتن، ولم يستخف بدينه. وقد عرفتم حال أكثر الناس في هذا الوقت، أقل الفتنة أن يستخفي بدينه، وجمهورهم يظهر الموافقة بلسان الحال أو لسان المقال، فهذا الضرب ليس داخلاً في كلام الشيخ رحمه الله. 
وقوله: ينبغي هجره وكراهته، فيه بيان ما يستطيعه كل أحد، وأما ولاة الأمور، ومن له سلطان أو قدرة، فعليهم تغيير المنكر باليد، ومن لم يستطع فباللسان، ومن لم يستطع فبالقلب؛ وهذا نص الحديث النبوي، فلا يجوز العدول عنه، وإساءة الظن بأهل العلم; بل يحمل كلامهم على ما وافقه. والمصر المكابر لا ينتهي، إلا إذا غير فعله بالأدب، أو الحبس، وهو داخل في عموم الحديث. وقد شاهدنا من الوالد، رحمه الله، تعنيف هذا الجنس، وذمهم، وذكر حكم الله ورسوله في تحريم مخالطة المشركين، مع عدم التمكن من إظهار الدين.
وقد ذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، رحمه الله، أن التعزيرات تفعل بحسب المصلحة، وليس لها حد محدود، بل بحسب ما يزيل المفسدة، ويوجب المصلحة، وذكر قتل شارب الخمر في الرابعة، وأنه من هذا الباب. وأشار إلى ذلك في اختياراته، وكذلك غيره من المحققين، ذكروا أن التعزير على الكبائر والمحرمات غير مقدر، بل بحسب المصلحة؛ وهذه قواعد كلية، تدخل فيها تلك القضية الجزئية. 
وقول الشيخ: والمعصية إذا وجدت، أنكرت على من فعلها، أو رضيها، ليس فيه أن الإنكار بمجرد القول، بل هو بحسب المراتب الثلاث المذكورة في الحديث، وإلا لخالف نص الحديث؛ بل يتعين حمل كلام الشيخ عليه، لموافقة الحديث النبوي، لا على ما خالفه، وأسقط من الإنكار ركنه الأعظم. ومن شم رائحة العلم، لم يعرض هذه الفتوى لأهل هذه القبائح الشنيعة، ويجعلها وسيلة إلى مخالفة واجبات الشريعة، ومثل هذا الذي أظهر الفتوى، يجعله بعض المنتسبين منفاخاً، ينفخ به ما يستتر من إظهاره وإشاعته. 
والواجب على مثلك: النظر في أصول الشريعة، ومعرفة مقادير المصالح والمفاسد، وتأمل قوله تعالى: {وَلَوْلا أَنْ ثَبَّتْنَاكَ لَقَدْ كِدْتَ تَرْكَنُ إِلَيْهِمْ شَيْئاً قَلِيلاً} الآية
فانظر ما ذكره المفسرون، حتى أدخل بعضهم لياقة الدواة، وبري القلم، في الركون؛ وذلك لأن ذنب الشرك أعظم ذنب عصي الله به، على اختلاف رتبه، فكيف إذا انضاف إليه ما هو أفحش، من الاستهزاء بآيات الله، وعزل أحكامه وأوامره، وتسمية ما ضاده وخالفه بالعدالة؟ والله يعلم ورسوله، والمؤمنون أنها الكفر، والجهل، والضلالة. 
ومن له أدنى أنفة، وفي قلبه نصيب من الحياة، يغار لله ورسوله، وكتابه ودينه، ويشتد إنكاره وبراءته، في كل محفل وكل مجلس؛ وهذا من الجهاد الذي لا يحصل جهاد العدو إلا به. فاغتنم إظهار دين الله والمذاكرة به، وذم ما خالفه والبراءة منه ومن أهله. 
وتأمل الوسائل المفضية إلى هذه المفسدة الكبرى، وتأمل نصوص الشارع، في قطع الوسائل والذرائع؛ وأكثر الناس ولو تبرأ من هذا ومن أهله، فهو جند لمن تولاهم، وأنس بهم، وأقام بحماهم، والله المستعان. 
وهذا الخط، اقرأه على من تحب من إخوانك، وبلغ سلامي والدك، وخواص الإخوان، والسلام.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## حسان الرديعان

3- الشيخ حمد بن عتيق 
-1-قال في الدرر السنية (8/411):
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين، الرحمن الرحيم، مالك يوم الدين، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، إله الأولين والآخرين، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، خاتم النبيين، صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، وعلى جميع الأنبياء والمرسلين، وعلى آله وأصحابه، ومن اتبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين. 
أما بعد، فالواجب على المؤمن: رد ما تنازع فيه الناس، إلى الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن يكون هواه تبعاً لما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فيكون الله إلهه ومعبوده، والرسول إمامه ومتبوعه، وأن يرغب في الحق ويلزمه، ويعض عليه بالنواجذ، وإن رغب عنه الأكثرون، ويحذر الباطل ويجتنبه، وإن رغب فيه الأكثرون؛ فمن عرف الحق وقبله وعمل به سعد، ومن اغتر بالكثير غوى وبعد. 
ومن أعظم الواجبات على المؤمن: محبة الله ومحبة ما يحبه من الأقوال والأعمال، الظاهرة والباطنة، وكذلك ما يحبه من الأشخاص، كالملائكة، وصالح بني آدم، وموالاتهم، وبغض ما يبغضه الله، من الأقوال والأعمال، الظاهرة والباطنة، وبغض من فعل ذلك. فإذا رسخ هذا الأصل في قلب المؤمن، لم يطمئن إلى عدو الله، ولم يجالسه ولم يساكنه، وساءه النظر إليه. 
فلما ضعف هذا الأصل، في قلوب كثير من الناس واضمحل، صار كثير منهم مع أولياء الله، كحاله مع أعداء الله، يلقى كلاً منهم بوجه طلق، وصار بلاد الحرب كبلاد الإسلام، ولم يخش غضب الله الذي لا تطيق غضبه السماوات والأرض، والجبال الراسيات. 
ولما عظمت فتنة الدنيا، وصارت أكبر همهم، ومبلغ علمهم، حملهم ذلك على التماسها وطلبها، ولو بما يسخط الله، فسافروا إلى أعداء الله في بلادهم، وخالطوهم في أوطانهم، ولبس عليهم الشيطان أمر دينهم، فنسوا عهد الله وميثاقه الذي أخذ عليهم، في مثل قوله تعالى: {وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا} [سورة الحشر آية: 7]، ونسوا ما أخذ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على أصحابه عند البيعة، فكان يأخذ على أحدهم: "أن لا ترى نارك نار المشركين، إلا أن تكون حرباً لهم"، ومثل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من جامع المشرك وسكن معه، فهو مثله" 1.
وقد سئل أبناء شيخ الإسلام، رحمهم الله تعالى وعفا عنهم: عن السفر إلى بلاد المشركين للتجارة؟ 
فأجابوا بما حاصله: أنه يحرم السفر إلى بلاد المشركين، إلا إذا كان المسلم قوياً له منعة، يقدر على
إظهار دينه، وإظهار الدين تكفيرهم وعيب دينهم، والطعن عليهم، والبراءة منهم، والتحفظ من موادتهم، والركون إليهم، واعتزالهم؛ وليس فعل الصلوات فقط إظهاراً للدين. 
وقول القائل: إنا نعتزلهم في الصلاة، ولا نأكل ذبيحتهم حسن، لكن لا يكفي في إظهار الدين وحده، بل لا بد مما ذكر. 
وقول القائل: إنهم لا ينكرون علينا، قول فاسد، وإنكارنا على من يظن به الخير، ومن يخالطهم يخاف عليه، إن سلم من الردة لا يسلم من الكبيرة الموبقة. وأما من يظن به موادة الكفار وموالاتهم، ويظن به أنه يرى أنهم أهدى سبيلاً من المؤمنين، فليس للكلام معه كبير نفع، والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم. 
وقد ألزم الله المؤمنين أن يأخذوا ما آتاهم الرسول، وينتهوا عما نهاهم عنه، وكان الصحابة، رضي الله عنهم، شديداً حذرهم عما حذرهم نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم. فمن ذلك ما روي عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه أقسم أن لا يظله سقف هو وقاطع رحم، حذراً من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ولا تنـزل الرحمة على قوم فيهم قاطع رحم"، فكيف بمن جالس كافرا، أو واكله، وألان له الكلام؟! ويذكر عن عيسى عليه السلام، أنه قال: "تحببوا إلى الله ببغض أهل المعاصي، وتقربوا إلى الله بالبعد عنهم، واطلبوا رضى الله بسخطهم".
فإذا كان هذا مع أهل المعاصي، فكيف بالمشركين والكافرين والمنافقين؟ قال الله تعالى: {وَلا تَرْكَنُوا إِلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا فَتَمَسَّكُمُ النَّارُ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ ثُمَّ لا تُنْصَرُونَ} [سورة هود آية: 113]. قال أبو العالية: "لا تميلوا إليهم كل الميل، في المحبة ولين الكلام؛ فتوعد سبحانه بمسيس النار، من ركن إلى أعدائه ولو بلين الكلام".
-2-وفي الدرر (8/417)
من حمد بن عتيق، إلى الأخ: عبد الله بن صالح، أصلح الله له الشأن، وهداه للإسلام والإيمان؛ سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
أما بعد، فنحمد الله الذي لا إله إلا هو، ولا رب سواه، ونسأله أن يصلي على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. ووصل إلينا كتابك، وفهمنا مضمون خطابك، وإن كان في صدره ما لا يليق، ولم يصدر عن عين تحقيق؛ وقد علمت ما في مدح الإنسان في وجهه من الذم، وإن كان بحق، فكيف إذا كان بغير ذلك؟ 
ثم إن في خطابك طلب المشورة مني، بالانتقال من بلادك، فأقول: اعلم: أن الله سبحانه وبحمده، بعث محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحنيفية ملة إبراهيم، وأمره باتباعها بقوله: {ثُمَّ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ أَنِ اتَّبِعْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفاً وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ} [سورة النحل آية: 123]، وأمره بالتصريح لمن تركها، بأنه لازم لها، وبريء ممن خالفها، بقوله: {قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِنْ دِينِي فَلا أَعْبُدُ الَّذِينَ تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ أَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَأَنْ أَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ حَنِيفاً وَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ} [سورة يونس آية: 104-105].
بل أمره الله: أن يصرح بكفر الكافرين، وبراءتهم من الدين، بقوله: {قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ لا أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ وَلا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ} [سورة الكافرون آية: 1-3]. وأمثال هذا في القرآن كثير. 
وبالجملة: فأصل دين جميع الرسل، هو القيام بالتوحيد، ومحبته ومحبة أهله، وموالاتهم، وإنكار الشرك، وتكفير أهله، وبغضهم، وإظهار عداوتهم، كما قال تعالى: {قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ} [سورة الممتحنة آية: 4]، ومعنى قوله: {وَبَدَا} أيك ظهر وبان؛ والمراد التصريح باستمرار العداوة والبغضاء لمن لم يوحد ربه. فمن حقق ذلك علماً وعملاً، وصرح به حتى يعلمه منه أهل بلده، لم تجب عليه الهجرة من أي بلد كان. 
وأما من لم يكن كذلك، بل ظن أنه إذا تُرك يصلي ويصوم ويحج، سقطت عنه الهجرة، فهذا جهل بالدين، وغفول عن زبدة رسالة المرسلين؛ فإن البلاد إذا كان الحكم فيها لأهل الباطل عباد القبور، وشربة الخمور، وأهل القمار، فهم لا يرضون إلا بشعائر الشرك، وأحكام الطواغيت، وكل موطن يكون كذلك، لا يشك من له أدنى ممارسة للكتاب والسنة، أن أهله على غير ما كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فليتأمل العاقل، وليبحث الناصح لنفسه عن السبب الحامل لقريش على إخراج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه من مكة، وهي أشرف البقاع؛ فإن من المعلوم: أنهم ما أخرجوهم إلا بعد ما صرحوا لهم بعيب دينهم، وضلال آبائهم، فأرادوا منه صلى الله عليه وسلم الكف عن ذلك، وتوعدوه وأصحابه بالإخراج. وشكا إليه أصحابه شدة أذى المشركين لهم، فأمرهم بالصبر والتأسي بمن كان قبلهم ممن أوذي، ولم يقل لهم: اتركوا عيب دين المشركين، وتسفيه أحلامهم. فاختار الخروج بأصحابه، ومفارقة الأوطان، مع أنها أشرف بقعة على وجه الأرض. { لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرا} [سورة الأحزاب آية: 21]، {وَمَنْ يُهَاجِرْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يَجِدْ فِي الْأَرْضِ مُرَاغَماً كَثِيراً وَسَعَةً} [سورة النساء آية: 100]. نعم، إن كانت ولاية أهل الإسلام عليكم ضافية، وأوامرهم فيكم نافذة، وأيدي أهل الشرك والضلال عنكم قاصرة، ولم يبق إلا جفاء في الفروع، وتقصير في بعض الواجبات، ونحو ذلك، ففي مثل هذه الحال، قد تكون الهجرة مستحبة في حق بعض الناس; فإن كان في إقامة الإنسان تخفيف للشر، وتكثير للخير، فربما يترجح في حقه الإقامة، إذا لم يخف على دينه من الفتن. وبما ذكرناه يظهر للمتأمل ما يصلح دينه، والسلام.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## حسان الرديعان

4- الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبد الله بن باز
-1-
السفر للسياحة أو شهر العسل أو التجارةالسؤال : 
كثير من الناس ابتلي بالأسفار خارج الدول الإسلامية التي لا تبالي بارتكاب المعصية فيها ولا سيما أولئك الذين يسافرون من أجل ما يسمونه شهر العسل . أرجو من سماحة الشيخ أن يتفضل بنصيحة إلى أبنائه وإخوانه المسلمين وإلى ولاة الأمر كيما يتنبهوا لهذا الموضوع . 
الجواب : 
الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اهتدى بهداه ، أما بعد : فلا ريب أن السفر إلى بلاد الكفر فيه خطر عظيم لا في وقت الزواج وما يسمى بشهر العسل ولا في غيره من الأوقات ، فالواجب على المؤمن أن يتقي الله ويحذر أسباب الخطر فالسفر إلى بلاد المشركين وإلى البلاد التي فيها الحرية وعدم إنكار المنكر فيه خطر عظيم على دينه وأخلاقه وعلى دين زوجته أيضا إذا كانت معه ، فالواجب على جميع شبابنا وعلى جميع إخواننا ترك هذا السفر وصرف النظر عنه والبقاء في بلادهم وقت الزواج وفي غيره لعل الله جل وعلا يكفيهم شر نزغات الشيطان . 
أما السفر إلى تلك البلاد التي فيها الكفر والضلال والحرية وانتشار الفساد من الزنى وشرب الخمر وأنواع الكفر والضلال - ففيه خطر عظيم على الرجل والمرأة ، وكم من صالح سافر ورجع فاسدا ، وكم من مسلم رجع كافرا ، فخطر هذا السفر عظيم ، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم- : ((أنا بريء من كل مسلم يقيم بين المشركين)) وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ((لا يقبل الله من مشرك عملا بعد ما أسلم أو يفارق المشركين)) والمعنى : حتى يفارق المشركين . فالواجب الحذر من السفر إلى بلادهم لا في شهر العسل ولا في غيره ، وقد صرح أهل العلم بالنهي عن ذلك والتحذير منه ، اللهم إلا رجل عنده علم وبصيرة فيذهب إلى هناك للدعوة إلى الله وإخراج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور وشرح محاسن الإسلام لهم وتعليم المسلمين هناك أحكام دينهم مع تبصيرهم وتوجيههم إلى أنواع الخير ، فهذا وأمثاله يرجى له الأجر الكبير والخير العظيم ، وهو في الغالب لا خطر عليه لما عنده من العلم والتقوى والبصيرة ، فإن خاف على دينه الفتنة فليس له السفر إلى بلاد المشركين حفاظا على دينه وطلبا للسلامة من أسباب الفتنة والردة وأما الذهاب من أجل الشهوات وقضاء الأوطار الدنيوية في بلاد الكفر في أوروبا أو غيرها فهذا لا يجوز ، لما فيه من الخطر الدنيوية والعواقب الوخيمة والمخالفة للأحاديث الصحيحة التي أسلفنا بعضها نسأل الله السلامة والعافية . 
وهكذا السفر إلى بلاد الشرك من أجل السياحة أو التجارة أو زيارة بعض الناس أو ما أشبه ذلك فكله لا يجوز لما فيه من الخطر العظيم والمخالفة لسنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الناهية عن ذلك ، فنصيحتي لكل مسلم هو الحذر من السفر إلى بلاد الكفر وإلى كل بلاد فيها الحرية الظاهرة والفساد الظاهر وعدم إنكار المنكر ، وأن يبقى في بلاده التي فيها السلامة ، وفيها قلة المنكرات فإنه خير له وأسلم وأحفظ لدينه . 
والله الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل . 
المصدر : 
مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة الجزء الرابع
-2-
الإقامةمن عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز إلى الأخ المكرم (ن.م) وفقه الله لما فيه رضاه وزاده من العلم والإيمان آمين، سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، أما بعد:
فإشارة إلى رسالتك التي تذكر فيها أنك شاب مسلم تقيم في إيطاليا، وأن بها شباباً من المسلمين كثيرين، وأن أغلبهم استجاب لرغبة الصليبيين في إبعادهم عن دين الإسلام وتعاليمه السامية، فأصبح أغلبهم لا يصلي، وتخلق بأخلاق سيئة، ويعمل المنكرات ويستبيحها.. إلى غير ذلك مما ذكرته في رسالتك. 
الجواب : 
وأفيدك بأن الإقامة في بلد يظهر فيها الشرك والكفر، ودين النصارى وغيرهم من الكفرة لا تجوز، سواء كانت الإقامة بينهم للعمل أو للتجارة أو للدراسة، أو غير ذلك؛ لقول الله تعالى {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَالُوا فِيمَ كُنْتُمْ قَالُوا كُنَّا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ قَالُوا أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللَّهِ وَاسِعَةً فَتُهَاجِرُوا فِيهَا فَأُولَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا * إِلا الْمُسْتَضْعَفِ  ينَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ وَالْوِلْدَانِ لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ حِيلَةً وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ سَبِيلًا * فَأُولَئِكَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَعْفُوَ عَنْهُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَفُوًّا غَفُورًا}[1]، ولقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((أنا بريء من كل مسلم يقيم بين أظهر المشركين))[2]، وهذه الإقامة لا تصدر عن قلب عرف حقيقة الإسلام والإيمان، وعرف ما يجب من حق الله في الإسلام على المسلمين، ورضي بالله رباً، وبالإسلام ديناً، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبياً ورسولاً. فإن الرضا بذلك يتضمن من محبة الله، وإيثار مرضاته، والغيرة لدينه، والانحياز إلى أوليائه ما يوجب البراءة التامة والتباعد كل التباعد من الكفرة وبلادهم، بل نفس الإيمان المطلق في الكتاب والسنة، لا يجتمع مع هذه المنكرات، وصح عن جرير بن عبد الله البجلي رضي الله عنه أنه قال: يا رسول الله بايعني واشترط، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((تعبد الله وتقيم الصلاة وتؤتي الزكاة وتناصح المسلمين وتفارق المشركين))[3] أخرجه أبو عبد الرحمن النسائي، وصح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الحديث السابق، وهو قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((أنا بريء من كل مسلم يقيم بين أظهر المشركين))، وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((لا يقبل الله عز وجل من مشرك عملا بعدما أسلم؛ أو يفارق المشركين))[4]، والمعنى حتى يفارق المشركين. وقد صرح أهل العلم بالنهي عن ذلك، والتحذير منه، ووجوب الهجرة مع القدرة، اللهم إلا رجل عنده علم وبصيرة، فيذهب إلى هناك للدعوة إلى الله، وإخراج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور، وشرح محاسن الإسلام لهم، وقد دلت آية سورة براءة: {قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  َا وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ}[5] على أن قصد أحد الأغراض الدنيوية ليس بعذر شرعي، بل فاعله فاسق متوعد بعدم الهداية إذا كانت هذه الأمور أو بعضها أحب إليه من الله ورسوله، ومن الجهاد في سبيل الله، وأي خير يبقى مع مشاهدة الشرك وغيره من المنكرات والسكوت عليها، بل وفعلها، كما حصل ذلك من بعض من ذكرت من المنتسبين للإسلام. وإن زعم المقيم من المسلمين بينهم أن له أغراضاً من الأغراض الدنيوية، كالدراسة، أو التجارة، أو التكسب، فذلك لا يزيده إلا مقتاً. وقد جاء في كتاب الله سبحانه وتعالى الوعيد الشديد والتهديد الأكيد على مجرد ترك الهجرة، كما في آيات سورة النساء المتقدم ذكرها، وهي قوله تعالى: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ}[6] الآيات97 وما بعدها. فكيف بمن يسافر إلى بلاد الكفرة، ويرضى الإقامة في بلادهم، وكما سبق أن ذكرت أن العلماء رحمهم الله تعالى حرموا الإقامة والقدوم إلى بلاد يعجز فيها المسلم عن إظهار دينه، والمقيم للدراسة أو للتجارة أو للتكسب، والمستوطن حكمهم وما يقال فيهم حكم المستوطن لا فرق، إذا كانوا لا يستطيعون إظهار دينهم، وهم يقدرون على الهجرة. 
وأما دعوى بغضهم وكراهتهم مع الإقامة في ديارهم فذلك لا يكفي، وإنما حرم السفر والإقامة فيها لوجوه، منها:
1- أن إظهار الدين على الوجه الذي تبرأ به الذمة متعذر وغير حاصل.
2- نصوص العلماء رحمهم الله تعالى، وظاهر كلامهم وصريح إشاراتهم أن من لم يعرف دينه بأدلته وبراهينه، ويستطيع المدافعة عنه، ويدفع شبه الكافرين، لا يباح له السفر إليهم.
3- من شروط السفر إلى بلادهم أمن الفتنة بقهرهم وسلطانهم وشبهاتهم وزخرفتهم، وأمن التشبه بهم والتأثر بفعلهم.
4- أن سد الذرائع وقطع الوسائل الموصلة إلى الشرك من أكبر أصول الدين وقواعده، ولا شك أنما ذكرته في رسالتك مما يصدر عن الشباب المسلمين الذين استوطنوا هذه البلاد هو من ثمرات بقائهم في بلاد الكفر، والواجب عليهم الثبات على دينهم والعمل به، وإظهاره، واتباع أوامره، والبعد عن نواهيه، والدعوة إليه، حتى يستطيعوا الهجرة من بلاد الشرك إلى بلاد الإسلام. والله المسئول أن يصلح أحوالكم جميعاً، وأن يمنحكم الفقه في دينه والثبات عليه، وأن يعينكم على الهجرة من بلاد الشرك إلى بلاد الإسلام، وأن يوفقنا وإياكم وجميع المسلمين لكل ما يحبه ويرضاه، وأن يعيذنا وإياكم وسائر المسلمين من مضلات الفتن ومن نزغات الشيطان، وأن يعيننا جميعاً على كل خير، وأن ينصر دينه، ويعلي كلمته، وأن يصلح ولاة أمور المسلمين ويمنحهم الفقه في دينه، وأن يوفقهم لتحكيم شريعة الله في بلادهم، والتحاكم إليها، والرضا بها، والحذر مما يخالفها، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
مفتي عام المملكة العربية السعودية 
ورئيس هيئة كبار العلماء وإدارة البحوث العلمية والإفتاء
فتوى الشيخ رحمه الله السابقة بحسب السؤال الذي أفاد فيه أنهم لا يستطيعون إظهار شعائر الدين.
-3-السؤال : 
ما هي نصيحتكم للإخوة والأخوات المقيمين في إنجلترا ولا يعملون ويتلقون معونة مالية من الحكومة؟ وأحياناً هم يحصلون على عمل ولكن لا يخبرون الحكومة فهل عملهم هذا يعتبر عملاً صحيحاً؟
الجواب : 
الواجب على جميع المسلمين المقيمين في بلاد الكفر، أن يهاجروا إلى البلاد الإسلامية التي تقام فيها شعائر الله إذا استطاعوا ذلك، فإن لم يتيسر ذلك فإلى البلاد التي هي أقل شراً كما هاجر جماعة من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم بأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكة إلى الحبشة؛ لأن بلاد الحبشة ذاك الوقت أقل شراً مما يقع على المسلمين في مكة من الشر قبل فتح مكة، فإن لم يستطيعوا فعليهم أن يتقوا الله في محلهم، وأن يحذروا ما حرم الله عليهم، وأن يؤدوا ما أوجب الله عليهم، ولا حرج عليهم في قبول المعاونة والمساعدة من الدولة الكافرة، إذا لم يترتب على ذلك ترك واجب أو فعل محظور، وليس لهم أخذ المساعدة إلا على الطريقة الرسمية التي قررتها الدولة، وليس لهم أن يكذبوا للحصول عليها، وعليهم جميعاً أن يتقوا الله في كل شيء، وأن يحذروا ما نهى الله عنه، وأن يتفقهوا في القرآن والسنة فيما بينهم وأن يسألوا أهل العلم عما أشكل عليهم، ولو بالمكاتبة أو من طريق الهاتف، أصلح الله أحوال المسلمين جميعاً وحفظ عليهم دينهم ومنحهم الفقه فيه، وكفاهم شر أنفسهم وشر أعدائهم إنه جواد كريم.
المصدر : 
مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة المجلد الثامن والعشرون

-3-
 السفر للدراسة فقط
ما حكم السفر إلى بلاد الكفار من أجل الدراسة فقط؟ 

الجواب : 
السفر إلى بلاد الكفار خطير يجب الحذر منه إلا عند الضرورة القصوى يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((أنا بريء من كل مسلم يقيم بين المشركين)) وهذا خطر فيجب الحذر، فيجب على الدولة وفقها الله أن لا تبعث إلى بلاد المشركين إلا عند الضرورة، مع مراعاة أن يكون المبعوث ممن لا يخشى عليه لعلمه وفضله وتقواه، وأن يكون مع المبعوثين من يلاحظهم ويراقبهم ويتفقد أحوالهم، وهكذا إذا كان المبعوثون يقومون بالدعوة إلى الله سبحانه، ونشر الإسلام بين الكفار لعلمهم وفضلهم فهذا مطلوب ولا حرج فيه.
أما إرسال الشباب إلى بلاد الكفار على غير الوجه الذي ذكرنا، أو السماح لهم بالسفر إليها فهو منكر وفيه خطر عظيم، وهكذا ذهاب التجار إلى هناك فيه خطر عظيم؛ لأن بلاد الشرك الشرك فيها ظاهر والمعاصي فيها ظاهرة، والفساد منتشر، والإنسان على خطر من شيطانه وهواه ومن قرناء السوء فيجب الحذر من ذلك.
المصدر : 
مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة الجزء السابع

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## حسان الرديعان

5- الشيخ حمد بن عبدالعزيز العوسجي ت1330هـ

-1-سئل عن عداوة وهجر من سافر إلى بلاد الكفار ، فأجاب بتفصيل بديع مفيد وتقسيم نابهٍ في الدرر السنية (8/423):

وسئل الشيخ حمد بن عبد العزيز، رحمه الله تعالى: ما قولكم فيمن يسافر من المسلمين إلى بلاد الشرك، هل تجب عداوته وهجره، أم لا؟ 
فأجاب: الحمد لله. المسافر إلى بلاد الشرك قسمان: 
قسم يستوطنون بلاد المشركين، فهؤلاء إذا لم يظهروا دينهم بالبراءة من دين المشركين، وتكفيرهم، حكمهم حكمهم، وفيهم قوله تعالى: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَالُوا فِيمَ كُنْتُمْ} [سورة النساء آية: 97] أي: في صف المسلمين وفريقهم، أم في صف المشركين وفريقهم؟ {قَالُوا كُنَّا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ} [سورة النساء آية: 97]، فردت عليهم الملائكة: {أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللَّهِ وَاسِعَةً فَتُهَاجِرُوا فِيهَا} [سورة النساء آية: 97]، والأرض الواسعة إذ ذاك: المدينة، وفيها ثلاث محال من اليهود كفار لم يسلموا.
 قال تعالى: {فَأُولَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيراً إِلَّا الْمُسْتَضْعَفِ  ينَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ وَالْوِلْدَانِ} [سورة النساء آية: 97-98]. صح أن الصحابة قالوا: قتلنا إخواننا. فأنزل الله هذه الآية. وفي هذا الضرب، قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من جامع المشرك أو سكن معه، فهو مثله" 1، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أنا بريء من مسلم بين ظهراني المشركين" 2. وفيهم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ولا تقوم الساعة حتى يلحق حي من أمتي بالمشركين" 3 الحديث؛ فهؤلاء تجب عداوتهم وهجرهم. 
الضرب الثاني: من يسافر إلى بلاد المشركين للتجارة، ويرجع إلى بلده في المسلمين، فهؤلاء قسمان أيضا: قسم ينـزه دينه عن الصلاة وراء أئمتهم، ولا يأكل ذبحهم، ولا يركن إليهم بالمودة ولين الكلام، ويكفرهم، ولا يسلم عليهم، فهذا لا يعادى ولا يهجر، لأن بعض الصحابة سافر، ودخل بلاد الشرك للتجارة. والقسم الثاني: من يسافر إليهم، ويعتقد إسلامهم، وربما فضلهم على المسلمين، فهذا له حكم هذه الآية: {أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيباً مِنَ الْكِتَابِ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْجِبْتِ وَالطَّاغُوتِ وَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا هَؤُلاءِ أَهْدَى مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَبِيلاً أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ} الآية [سورة النساء آية: 51-52]. وهذا يوجد من كثير، يفضل أهل الشرك، ويجادل عنهم، فهذا تجب عداوته وهجره. وقد قال تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ} [سورة المائدة آية: 51]، وقال تعالى: { تَرَى كَثِيراً مِنْهُمْ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَبِئْسَ مَا قَدَّمَتْ لَهُمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ أَنْ سَخِطَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَفِي الْعَذَابِ هُمْ خَالِدُونَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالنَّبِيِّ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مَا اتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ} [سورة المائدة آية: 80-81]، وقال تعالى: {لا تَجِدُ قَوْماً يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ} الآية [سورة المجادلة آية: 22]. وما أكثر هذا الضرب في الناس! فإنه يعاقب بالطبع على قلبه، حتى لا يعرف معروفاً، ولا ينكر منكراً، بل تراه كالمنافقين الذين قال الله فيهم: {الْمُنَافِقُون   وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تُ بَعْضُهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمُنْكَرِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمَعْرُوفِ} الآية [سورة التوبة آية: 67]. ومن تدبر الكتاب والسنة، عرف ذلك. وأكثر الناس يتعصب لأهل الباطل، إما لأجل دنيا أو رياسة أو قرابة؛ وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما ذئبان جائعان أرسلا في غنيمة، بأفسد لها من حرص المرء على المال والشرف لدينه" 1. والفقيه الذي ينـزل نصوص الكتاب والسنة على الواقع، فينفذ الحكم فيهم على وفق النص، ولا يقدم عادة الناس أو حظوظ نفسه، أو الخوف من أذاهم، فيداهن في دين الله فيهلك مع الهالكين; والله المستعان، وعليه التكلان، وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل، وصلى الله على خاتم النبيين وإمام المرسلين محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم.

-2-
وسئل: عن الهجرة من بلاد المشركين؟ 
فأجاب: الهجرة من بلاد المشركين إلى بلاد الإسلام، فرض واجب بنص الكتاب والسنة، وإجماع الأمة؛ وقد فرضها الله على رسوله وأصحابه، قبل فرض الصوم والحج، كما هو مقرر في الأصول والفروع. 
ولما تثاقل أناس ممن أسلم، وأخرجتهم قريش معهم يوم بدر، فقُتل من قُتل منهم، حزن الصحابة، وقالوا: قتلنا إخواننا، فأنزل الله فيهم: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَالُوا فِيمَ كُنْتُمْ} [سورة النساء آية: 97] يعني: في فريق المسلمين وصفّهم، أم في فريق المشركين وصفّهم؟ { قَالُوا كُنَّا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ} [سورة النساء آية: 97]، يعنون: أخرجنا كرهاً. قالت الملائكة رداً عليهم: {أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللَّهِ وَاسِعَةً فَتُهَاجِرُوا فِيهَا} [سورة النساء آية: 97]، ولم يكن إذ ذاك دار هجرة غير المدينة، وفيها ثلاث محال كبار من اليهود، قبل أن يجلَوْا منها، وهي إذ ذاك أضيق البلاد عيشاً، ورمتهم العرب عن قوس العدوان، ومع ذلك سماها الله سبحانه أرضاً واسعة. وقال تعالى في سورة "التوبة" وهي من آخر ما نزل فيمن شح بمحبوبات الدنيا، وترك لأجلها الهجرة: {قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  َا وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ} [سورة التوبة آية: 24].
ولا يفسق إلا بترك واجب، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أنا بريء من مسلم بين ظهراني المشركين" 1، وقال: "من جامع المشرك وسكن معه، فهو مثله" 2. فهذه مسألة هي من أصول الشريعة المحمدية، وليست من مسائل الخلاف، بل هي مجمع عليها، ولا ينازع فيها إلا ضال أضل من حمار أهله، ولكن من خالط المشركين، وأقام بين أظهرهم، عوقب بمثل هذا الزيغ، نعوذ بالله من زيغ القلوب، ومن مضلات الفتن. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## حسان الرديعان

6- الشيخ سعد بن حمد بن عتيق
 في الدرر السنية (8/458): 
وقال الشيخ سعد بن حمد بن عتيق: وأما الانتقال من بلاد الإسلام، إلى بلاد القبوريين، والتحيز إلى جماعة المشركين، وعدم المبالاة في ذلك، فمن المصائب العظام، والدواهي الكبار، التي وقع فيها كثير من الناس، وتساهلوا فيها واستصغروها؛ وخف شأنها عند كثير من الناس، الذين ضعفت بصائرهم في دين الإسلام، وقل نصيبهم من معرفة ما بعث الله به نبينا محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم وما كان عليه الصحابة، ومن تبعهم من الأئمة الأعلام. وما زال الأمر بالناس، حتى صار النهي عن ذلك، والكلام في ذمه، وذم من فعله من المستنكر عند الأكثر، وصاروا لا يرون بذلك بأساً، وينسبون من ينهى عنه وينكره على من فعله، إلى الغلو في الدين، والتشديد على المسلمين. 
وفي القرآن الكري، والسنة النبوية، ما يدل من في قلبه حياة، على المنع من ذلك؛ وكلام العلماء مرشد إلى ذلك، فإنهم صرحوا بالنهي عن إقامة المسلم بين أظهر المشركين، من غير إظهار دينه.

----------


## علي ياسين جاسم المحيمد

وفي الباب كتاب نافع عنوانه : ( السيف البتار على من يوالي الكفار ويتخذهم من دون الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين أنصار ) تأليف السيد العلانة عبد الله بن عبد الباري الأهدل اليمني (1208-1271هـ) حققه علي بن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن محمد الأهدل طبع طبعته الأولى في مطابع الوحيد في مكة المكرمة سنة 1418هـ. 
وهو عبارة عن أسئلة سأُلها وكان المؤلف رحمه الله من فقهاء الشافعية الكبار فأجاب عليها بهذا الكتاب .

----------


## المغترب

ما شاء الله . لماذا لا تتكرم علينا أيها الأخ حسان بجمع هذه الفتاوى والمناقشات فى ملف حتى نحمله مجموعا ، ولكل من الله الثواب .

----------


## يحيى بن زكريا

جزاكم الله خيرا


أظن للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله رحمه الله رسالة في حكم السفر لبلاد المشركين

----------


## حسان الرديعان

بارك الله في الجميع

الموضوع له تكملة

----------


## حسان الرديعان

7- الشيخ سليمان بن عبدالله بن محمد بن عبدالوهاب
 قال في الدرر السنية  (12/421): 
ولما سئل العلامة: سليمان بن عبد الله عن السفر إلى بلاد المشركين، 
أجاب: بأنه إن كان يقدر على إظهار دينه، وإظهار الدين هو الذي قدمنا لك مرارا، ولا يوالي المشركين، جاز له ذلك، فقد سافر بعض الصحابة رضي الله عنهم كأبي بكر وغيره; وإن كان لا يقدر على إظهار دينه، ولا على معاداتهم، لم يجز له؛ نص على ذلك العلماء، وعليه تحمل الأحاديث التي تدل على النهي، لأن الله تعالى أوجب على الإنسان العمل بالتوحيد، وفرض عليه عداوة المشركين، فما كان ذريعة وسببا إلى إسقاط ذلك منع منه، وقد يجر إلى موالاتهم وموافقتهم وإرضائهم كما هو الواقع من كثير ممن يسافر من فساق المسلمين انتهى بلفظه.

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

قضية أن أبا بكر سافر للتجارة تحتاج لتخريج, فهل يفيدنا أحد الأخوة في ذلك, فإني أبحث عنه منذ فترة

 وهل كان ذلك بعد الهجرة للمدينة أم قبلها ؟

----------

